# The most prominent street in your city ?



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Avenida de Mayo* ("May Avenue") in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

In Buenos Aires, besides Avenida de Mayo, avenida Corrientes is the street of the main theatres. And avenida 9 de Julio usually was the street used for the military parades, but unfortunately there's no more.

And the crossing between both of them, there's the Obelisco, a highly commercial zone.


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

5473402124_26e5a81406_b by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/j_k_c/15667993776


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Also in Buenos Aires: the *Alvear Avenue*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork (May 9, 2015)

Galle Road, Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It must be Drottninggatan in Norrköping, Sweden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9902128593/in/photolist-g61ZR4-fEVyVu-gaBpxd-gaBkz2-g9P6ng-g61rjH-g61FgE-fPBQSs-fPkike-fPicbU-fPgLbm-fNZdP8-fNeA4N-fMWZgv-fMrswE-fGEf8d-fFAgLg-fECV84-fAVVBF-fB9YvQ-fAU5er-fB9nDC-fB9nQG-fAU4kz-fB9o23-fAU5GV-fB9ncY-fB9oSq-fB9mbA-fACZWt-fATgrJ-fATh6G-fzQDgL-fvr756-fvFnpE-fu3EZg-fu3ADZ-fu3CVe-ftM1UB-ftM1wD-fu2kB9-ftM1Bn-ftLZQH-fu2myj-ftM1tg-ftM1i4-fu2kHd-fu2mb3-fu2kTd-ftM14X-ftQeT7


Where shadows fear to tread by Chris Das, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From Paris: the iconic *Champs-Élysées* avenue at night


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Famous street in Amsterdam (the other canals)
Oudezijds Voorburgwall









by Aaron Radford, on Flickr


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

the spliff fairy said:


> In short, Regent Street for shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would that road in front of London Euro train Station (Euston Road?). I think The Strand also deserved mention.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Theyre busy, taffic snarled roads but not the most prominent (Euston Rd was for decades bypassing the skanky red light no-go zone of Kings Cross until the 90s), and still remains devoid of shops. Strsand though was for centuries the most exclusive street, bypassing several palaces but was usurped quite a while ago and is now a nondescript throughfare between The City financial district and the West End (somwhere you'd pass through rather than stop - becoming so much less of a destination they closed the tube station). Once again it's a workaday street despite the surviving instances of architecture that pointed to its former glory.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Wall Street, New York City*


----------



## Szymon89 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nowy Świat in Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Ringstraße, Vienna

ChegiNeni provided the Austrian forum with some spectacular pictures of the ring road:
It is the tree-lined boulevard encircling the the old town. 



ChegiNeni said:


> ....


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

Vienna is a nice example of a city with an unusual main road. I'd be interested to see further examples of streets which aren't one huge road transversing the center of a city.

BTW does any city on earth have a shopping mall as it's 'main street'?


----------



## seth415 (May 9, 2012)

Lincoln Road on Miami Beach is a pedestrian mall and can be considered the main street.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Wall Street is only symbolically prominent in NYC. It's really more or less a tie between Broadway, 5th avenue, and Park Avenue.  Madison Ave is prominent in terms of being the most luxe.


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

bodegavendetta said:


> Wall Street is only symbolically prominent in NYC. It's really more or less a tie between Broadway, 5th avenue, and Park Avenue. Madison Ave is prominent in terms of being the most luxe.


What about 1st Street or Main Street?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Weena ,Rotterdam.









source: http://www.dutch-aviation.nl/index2/index2-0.html


----------



## anuja240 (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a Swanston Street, Melbourne in Australia


----------



## Dananderson (Dec 19, 2015)

The main street in Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Main streets in the two largest brazilian cities:

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flavio Sartori, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Gustavo Henrique Klug, no Flickr

Avenida Rio Branco, Rio de Janeiro


Avenida Rio Branco, Centro da Cidade, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


No Aterro by Eduardo Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Diagonal Sur Avenue* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On HD:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Whenever I see pics of BA I always see these purple trees. What kind are they?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Jacaranda


----------



## anaida (Mar 8, 2016)

In my city, Wrocław, it is Świdnicka street. Finally it's getting revitalised


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

For Toronto, there's no clear cut #1. University Avenue is our grand avenue but largely institutional (hospitals) terminating in the provincial legislature. The Mink Mile on Bloor is our most prestigious luxury retail strip. Yonge Street isn't grand, but it's easily our main street, busiest, and jam packed with 'stuff'.

University Avenue, Bloor Street, or Yonge Street. It depends on who you ask.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Avenida de Mayo ("May Avenue") - Buenos Aires (2016)*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Las Vegas The Strip:










Las Vegas Fremont Street:


----------



## Mr.Creole (Mar 16, 2010)

1. New Orleans: Canal St. (but most would think Bourbon St.) 
2. New York: 5th Ave (but some would say Broadway or Wall St) 
3. Los Angeles:Wilshire Blvd. (but some would say Hollywood Blvd or Santa Monica)
4. Chicago: Michigan Ave
5. Houston: Westheimer Rd.
6. Miami: Ocean Dr. (but Collins is becoming more popular) or Calle Ocho
7. Las Vegas: Las Vegas Blvd (or the Vegas Strip)
8. Washington DC: Pennsylvania Ave 
9. Atlanta: Peachtree Rd.
10. San Francisco: Lombard St
11. Memphis: Beale
12. Austin: 6th St.
13. Detroit: 8 Mile
14. Boston: Beacon St.
15. Philadelphia: Broad St. (or some would say South St.)
16. Orlando: International Dr.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Beacon Street is definitely not Boston's most prominent street. There are several streets depending on where you are that are the most prominent and for different reasons. 

Commonwealth Avenue is the most prominent grand residential boulevard.








Source








Source

Newbury St., Boylston St., and Washington St. are the most important shopping streets in the various sections of downtown.

Newbury St.








Source
Car free day pedestrian traffic








Source

Boylston St. (parallel to Newbury St.)








Source

Washington St. (downtown shopping street)








Source

Huntington Ave. is the most important institutional street with many universities and hospitals located along it as well as the being called the Avenue of the Arts because the Boston Symphony, MFA, and many other art institutions are located along the avenue.









Source


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

In Copenhagen there is no doubt, its the pedestrian street called Strøget. 

It spans almost 2 km from Rådhuspladsen (City Hall square) to Kongens Nytorv (Kings New Square). 

It host all the designer stores and flagship stores for all the major danish brands like Lego, Royal Copenhagen and Georg Jensen and also all the important fashion brands of the would (Prada, Burberry etc).

From 2019 there will also be 2 more metro stations serving the street besides Kongens Nytorv on the M1 and M2 line. 

M3 and M4 will make a stop at Kongens Nytorv at one end, Gammel Strand in the middle and Rådhuspladsen in the western end. 

I have no pictures to show but Google is your friend. :lol:


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

*Tverskaya Street in Moscow*

The unwalkable, car-ridden hell it was in 2013:










And what it's become after this summer:























































*Now with trees!*



















http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/190999.html
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/193597.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ much better!


----------



## Skizo91 (Oct 20, 2011)

BadHatter said:


> *Tverskaya Street in Moscow*


The inner lanes of both directions are left turn lanes? I don't get it... it looks like those coming from the opposite direction can't turn to their left, is it a U-turn lane then or?


----------

